# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ازاد

## a1ir324

سلام 

با تراز 3200 میتونم رشته عمران و کامپیوتر دانشگاه ازاد تبریز قبول شم ؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> سلام 
> 
> با تراز 3200 میتونم رشته عمران و کامپیوتر دانشگاه ازاد تبریز قبول شم ؟


من بعيد ميدونم اون رشته ها اصلا پر بشن

----------


## Nerd_Girl

کسی میدونه شهریه ی دانشگاه آزاد برای علوم آزمایشگاهی و علوم تغذیه چقدره ؟

----------

